# من اجمل ترانيم زياد شحاتة ...من خيرك مالى الدنيا



## fedfed (24 سبتمبر 2007)

لعشاق زياد بالاشتراك مع عيسى كعبر ترنيمة من خيرك مالى الدنيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/24969944/5e07706b/____.html


----------



## iloveusomuch (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اجمل ترانيم زياد شحاتة ...من خيرك مالى الدنيا*

:Love_Mailbox:*شكرااااااااااا​*:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ميزوا (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اجمل ترانيم زياد شحاتة ...من خيرك مالى الدنيا*

ميرسى جدا على الترنيمة الجميلة دية
بصراحة زياد شحاتة صوتة من الاصوات الجميلة 
والقوية جدا ربنا يباركة ويحافظ علية 0
ربنا يعوض تعبك ولو عندك اخبار عنة ياريت
تبقا تقولها000
اخوك مينا


----------



## youssef awad (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اجمل ترانيم زياد شحاتة ...من خيرك مالى الدنيا*

ترنيمة رائعة


----------



## elmomasl (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اجمل ترانيم زياد شحاتة ...من خيرك مالى الدنيا*

شكرا ياباشا ترنيمة جامدة


----------



## anoosh (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اجمل ترانيم زياد شحاتة ...من خيرك مالى الدنيا*

*عنجد شكرا كتير على الترنيمه انا من زمان بدور عليها *:smil12:


----------



## ann hans (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اجمل ترانيم زياد شحاتة ...من خيرك مالى الدنيا*

مرسى على الترنيمة الجميلة اوى وزياد شحاتة احسن مرنم ومؤمن بجد وترانيمه فظيعة مش هيصة او اى كلام ربنا يباركه:new8:


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من اجمل ترانيم زياد شحاتة ...من خيرك مالى الدنيا*

شكراااا على الترنيمه الرائعه​


----------

